# 55g tank, stand and lights for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 55g tank with light oak trim, matching pine stand, and dual plastic tops, each with dual 24" bulbs for sale. The tank is practically brand new and the one of the canopy/light combos was just removed from the box. I have a HOB filter (not sure of the brand) I can include with this and probably a heater. This would be a nice "display" tank if someone is in the market for a 55g tank. I'd like to get $150 for everything but will consider other offers or trades 

I will try to get a pic of it later this evening or tomorrow afternoon.


----------

